# Digital SLR



## Bevo (Nov 1, 2009)

Guys, lots of camera info here but as the technology is changing by the day it requires a fresh post.

So, looking at getting one for Christmas and am looking to spend around the $500 mark, is this just going to get me crap?
Will just be using it as a camera and will be doing some racing stuff, don't need more than a 200mm lense for that..its all close up (motocross).

The other thing is I want to build it up as I get extra cash with longer or better lenses.
Do like the D-60 and the EOS in that range.

Let me know what the best bang for the buck is..Looking for the Rondo of cameras!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 2, 2009)

I have an EOS and its really good. If you can pick up a 400D that will more than do you. Theres a good range of lenses for them too.


----------



## tian (Nov 2, 2009)

When you say it's for close up shots of motocross, do you mean you are going to be taking pictures of them riding or just of the bikes and riders while not moving?

In the photo world you get what you pay for and there really aren't any insane deals. That doesn't mean you can't take a good picture with a cheap camera, but at $500 you're going to have a hard time of finding a decent SLR, especially for sports. 

I would keep an eye out for a used 30D or 40D with its kit lens. Both would suit you well until you save up for a decent telephoto lens or whatever else you need.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 2, 2009)

Just browsed my Craiglist and found this, looks to be a good deal because others of the same model are more expensive. Is 17,000 pictures considered high? Nikon D200 Body In Good Condition For $585.00

The bikes would be moving.

Is the D60 considered a good camera?
I do prefer the feel of the EOS more than the Nikons.
The Sonys I heard are not to good, to cheaply made..is that right?

Thanks guys!


----------



## zindrome (Nov 2, 2009)

tian said:


> In the photo world you get what you pay for and there really aren't any insane deals. That doesn't mean you can't take a good picture with a cheap camera, but at $500 you're going to have a hard time of finding a decent SLR, especially for sports.



I second what he says. Save some dough and get a model up from the entry level. They will have a better AF system which would be critical for sports.

One thing you should know about the D60 is that its a crippled mount. You can only use lenses with built in AF motors on the entry level Nikons. A big no-no in my books.
The d200 is a great cam. Get a used semi pro model like that and you wont be disappointed. Semi pro's are usually rated at 100000 shutter actuations atleast in most cases so 17000 isnt bad at all.

Feel free to shoot me a PM if you have any other questions. Also check out dpreview.com forums. Wealth of photo knowledge there


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 2, 2009)

Bevo said:


> Just browsed my Craiglist and found this, looks to be a good deal because others of the same model are more expensive. Is 17,000 pictures considered high? Nikon D200 Body In Good Condition For $585.00
> 
> The bikes would be moving.
> 
> ...



Most of the money you will end up spending will be in lenses, as thats wher ethe quality is. The EOS is capable of doing the photography you want with a decent lens, but you will end up spending about the same on the lens as you do on the camera. So you might have to break the $500 limit a bit.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks like I need to up the cash to at least $1000 now, lots of options out there.
Think I like the semi pro idea, that 200 may do the trick.

Took another look at lenses and thats an endless amount of stuff...wow!!
No kidding it will cost more than the camera.

Now I just need to understand if I will actualy use the semi pro camera, if I don't then its just better to get a decent camera to enjoy without the justification.

Lots of options...more homework!


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have the Canon XSi and its pretty decent. Its fps isn't the fastest, so it might not be ideal for action sports. It also sucks in low light, but for everything else it works well. Mine came with the kit lens and a decent zoom. Kit lens suck, but the zoom isn't too shabby.

I have always been told its better to spend the money on the glass and compromise on the body.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have the Canon XSi and its pretty decent. Its fps isn't the fastest, so it might not be ideal for action sports. It also sucks in low light, but for everything else it works well. Mine came with the kit lens and a decent zoom. Kit lens suck, but the zoom isn't too shabby.

I have always been told its better to spend the money on the glass and compromise on the body.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 6, 2009)

Well spent a bit more than I wanted but picked up a new D90 and a 18-105 lense for $1200 localy.
With extended warrenty, card, UV filter and bag it added up pretty quick.

So far I don't know enough about cameras to take advantage of all the features but will take a course to learn.

Will post a new camera day once I get home and load up my software.
Couple questions.

Picture hosting site that work well for large amounts of pics?
Camera site or forum to ask questions and learn?

Cameras & Camcorders: Digital Cameras: Nikon D90 12.3MP Digital SLR Camera with 18-105mm VR Lens Kit | Best Buy Canada Web Store


----------

